# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  чем открыть файл *.img с камеры наблюдения

## polmax

Помогите, не могу открыть запись с камеры наблюдения, в папке четыре файла 
(21.01.2011 07-30-55)--(22.01.2011 16-29-30).cfg
(21.01.2011 07-30-55)--(22.01.2011 16-29-30).img
(21.01.2011 07-30-55)--(22.01.2011 16-29-30).jrn
(21.01.2011 07-30-55)--(22.01.2011 16-29-30).jrx
как я понимаю только *.img содержит видео, но ни какими стандартными проигрывателями не открывается, думал что может это образ. перепробывал 5-6 виртуалов не открывает в iso buster показывает 4 файла *.jpg и не дает их посмотреть или сохранить, тем более что в файле точно видео. чем же еще можно попробовать?

----------


## jenek-1987

у меня такая же проблема. Я так понимаю, система видеонаблюдения стоит Intellex. Вот у этого Intellex есть свой плеер, который и воспроизводит данные видеоролики... Правда этот плеер не хочет работать на моей семерке x64...

----------


## ДядяВася

Попробуйте одну из этих DaemonTools, MagicISO, SlySoft CloneCD, IsoBuster, EZB Systems UltraISO. img - это файл образа диска и обычным плеером его не открыть. Нужно смонтировать виртуальный привод.
 Образ диска может быть смонтирован на виртуальное устройство чтения компакт-дисков или как отдельный жесткий диск. Это позволяет использовать данный образ как обычный CD, DVD или дополнительный том. Не знаю, почему у вас IsoBuster(ом) не получилось.

----------

